# Marvin Williams works out for Milwaukee..



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

_ St. Francis - Marvin Williams spent his 19th birthday doing drills on a basketball court while offering the Milwaukee Bucks a possible glimpse of their future. 

Marvin Williams goes up for a dunk furing his workout with the Milwaukee Bucks. 

The 6-foot-9½ forward showed his versatility in his first workout with a National Basketball Association team Sunday, and he also displayed some nervousness in the 45-minute session at the Cousins Center. 

If the Bucks truly believe the North Carolina freshman can play the power forward position, he could be their choice in the June 28 NBA draft. 

The Bucks must decide between Williams and 7-foot, 255-pound Utah center Andrew Bogut, who will work out with the team this morning. 

"Early on, I see him more as a power forward and a guy who can play some three (small forward) as well," Bucks general manager Larry Harris said, referring to Williams. "His post-up game is a lot further along than people have seen." 

The Bucks could use the 230-pound Williams to complement veteran Joe Smith at the power forward spot, and he could share time with Desmond Mason at small forward. Although he came off the bench for the national champion Tar Heels, it's conceivable he could be a starter for the Bucks. 

"Eventually he's going to grow some more, so he's going to get bigger," Bucks coach Terry Porter said. "He has the bulk to him to play the four, and it's going to be a very easy transition for him. 

"He's definitely strong and solid in the post." 

Williams' game has been compared to several past and current NBA stars, including James Worthy, Kevin Garnett and Antawn Jamison. He struggled from beyond the three-point line in the workout but showed fine form on his perimeter shot to a range of about 20 feet. 

"I can shoot the ball a little bit, and I feel I create matchup problems sometimes," Williams said. "My jumper definitely has to get better, and I can try to extend my range a little bit more." 

During his first visit to Milwaukee, Williams was treated to a birthday cake and dinner at Mo's Place for Steaks on Saturday night. He and agent Jim Tanner also met with Bucks owner Herb Kohl for 45 minutes on Saturday. 

Williams is scheduled to work out with the Atlanta Hawks, the team with the second overall pick in the draft, on Wednesday. 

"Atlanta seems like a party city; everybody is always jumping around," Williams said. "Milwaukee seems more laid-back, kind of a small-town feel. I kind of like that a little bit." 

With a media crowd watching from the Cousins Center balcony, a sometimes fatigued Williams experienced a few stops and starts in his initial pro workout. But he finished well and kept himself in the running to be the Bucks' choice on draft night. 

"There are a lot of Internet reports that say we've made our decision," Harris said. "Unless someone is in my body and doing something for me, we have not made a decision at this point." 

Harris said he noted some anxiety in Williams early in the workout, before he settled into a groove. 

"I don't think you can simulate a workout with a lot of media, a lot of pressure, no matter whether he's working out in Washington, D.C., or Raleigh (N.C.), wherever he may be," Harris said. "So obviously there's going to be some nerves. It's just the nature of the beast. 

"Had this been his fifth, sixth or seventh workout, maybe it would have been a little different. Going through this process for the first time can be very nerve-racking for anyone, no matter who it is." 

Harris indicated that he did not intend to trade the No. 1 pick but would listen to any offers. 

"Right now there is no conversation, no dialogue with anyone in the league," he said. 

Williams is represented by a Washington law firm that also has NBA stars Grant Hill, Tim Duncan and Shane Battier as clients. 

"Everybody describes him as having the most up side in this year's draft, by far," Tanner said. "Beyond that, I think he's ready to contribute now. He can do things in the post, and he has the athleticism to defend multiple positions. 

"He has the perimeter and ball-handling skills to play the three or the four." 

Williams admitted that he never figured to be showcasing his skills for an NBA team on his 19th birthday, just one year after finishing high school in Bremerton, Wash. 

Now it's on to the NBA, in just eight days. 

"I'm sure they're trying to figure it out," Williams said of the Bucks. "I'm still trying to figure it out. 

"If I was back at home, I probably wouldn't be doing anything. Here I got a cake and a workout." 

• Williams seemed tired at times during the 45-minute workout and stopped twice to be stretched by Bucks strength and conditioning coach Tim Wilson. At one point, after Williams shot a free throw, Bucks assistant Bob Ociepka asked him, "Are you all right?" Williams nodded in the affirmative. 

• Williams struggled with his perimeter shot early in the workout, but eventually began hitting shots consistently. He showed smooth post moves and hit eight of nine midrange shots off a pop-and-catch drill and while shooting after one dribble. "My legs got a little tired early," Williams said. "But I thought halfway through the workout, my jumper started to come along a little bit more." 

• The North Carolina freshman vividly demonstrated his explosiveness to the hoop, powering down a two-handed dunk midway through the workout. "That's a good finish," understated Ociepka, who was running the drills. Ociepka's comment drew laughter from the courtside table featuring Bucks owner Herb Kohl, general manager Larry Harris, coach Terry Porter and director of player personnel Dave Babcock. 

• Bucks assistant Mike Sanders provided a bit of opposition for Williams, offering a look at the 19-year-old's defensive footwork. Sanders hit one jumper and later tried a hook shot from the lane but missed. "It feels like my Saturday morning shot," Sanders said with a laugh. 

• Williams tapped his left arm every time he shot a free throw. "My mother's name (Andrea) is tattooed on my arm," he said. "I do it for my mother when I'm going to the free-throw line." 

• Williams wore his Carolina blue sneakers, a gray Bucks T-shirt and blue shorts for his Bucks audition. 

• Williams took a series of shots from the left side to end the workout, and he drained his last NBA three-pointer. "What you got to see is a guy with a lot of talent, a lot of up side," Harris said. "In a 1 on 0 workout, sometimes it's hard to judge what a guy can really do. I'm very excited about the way he shot the ball, his form on it." _


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

* Virtually everyone involved in the basketball operations of the Bucks’ organization was in attendance at the Cousins Center, the team’s training facility. Seated at tables near midcourt were general manager Larry Harris, assistant general manager Dan Kohl, head coach Terry Porter, player personnel director Dave Babcock, scouts Chris Gilmartin and Scott Roth, player personnel/scouting assistant Dave Dean and last but certainly not least owner Herb Kohl. The Bucks two assistant coaches – Bob Ociepka and Mike Sanders – along with strength and conditioning coach Tim Wilson conducted the nearly one-hour workout..

* It’s no secret the 6-foot-8 Williams is a marvelous athlete and he exhibited his athleticism at various times during the intense workout, several times soaring effortlessly above the rim for an eye-opening dunk. He also showed exceptional quickness and good ballhandling skills that are essential for creating one’s own shot.
What Williams didn’t demonstrate was any consistency with his jump shot. He was streaky throughout shooting drills and struggled noticeably from beyond the 3-point line. He definitely wasn’t “James Worthy with a jump shot’’ as some of his supporters have touted him. Despite his shooting woes, Harris nevertheless was impressed with Williams’ shooting mechanics.
“I love his stroke,’’ Harris said. “I liked how his hands were positioned on the ball, the rotation on his shot and his followthrough. It was picture-perfect.’’ Williams also showed he needs to get much stronger and in better condition. In low-post drills, Williams had difficulty establishing position against Sanders, a former NBA player. As for his conditioning, Williams sweated profusely early in the workout and his legs tightened up on at least two occasions, forcing a stoppage in the workout. On a couple of other occasions, Ociepka delayed a drill to apparently let Williams catch his breath.

* Harris and Porter both agreed after the workout that Williams has the capabilities to play either forward position. However, they differed as to which forward spot Williams would begin his pro career.
In Harris’ opinion, Williams would start out at power forward and might even challenge incumbent starter Joe Smith. Conversely, Porter felt Williams would be more suited as a small forward but didn’t know if Williams could unseat current starter Desmond Mason.
“He would probably have to start out at the three spot,’’ Porter said. “I wouldn’t say he would be a starter; he would be in the three position. We would have to see how that played out.’’
In other words, Harris and Porter echoed what many other NBA officials have been saying: Williams doesn’t have a true position and is, in NBA jargon, a tweener.

* Harris said the Bucks have yet to receive any offers for the No. 1 pick, perhaps because the overwhelming perception around the league is the Bucks are committed to selecting Bogut. In fact, at the recent pre-draft camp in Chicago, I asked nearly a half dozen NBA officials who they believed the Bucks would pick and each and everyone said Bogut.
But Harris insisted he’s all ears to a potential trade.

“I’m still open to listening,’’ Harris said.

* Williams celebrated his 19th birthday Sunday. On Saturday night, the Bucks presented him with a cake at downtown Milwaukee restaurant. Williams’ main entrée was New York strip steak.

* Jim Tanner, Williams’ agent, said his client would be content playing either in Milwaukee or Atlanta, which has the No. 2 pick. “We had dinner the other day and he told me it didn’t matter where he played. He was just so happy to have the opportunity to provide for his family.’’

* Williams will have his second and only other workout for Atlanta on Wednesday.

* The Bucks plan to give Bogut a thorough eye examination today. Former Utah coach Rick Majerus has been quoted as saying Bogut has “macular degeneration’’, an eye disease. Bogut and Utah officials have vehemently disagreed, saying Bogut has some nearsightedness and wears contact lens to correct it.

* Williams said his favorite players are Kevin Garnett and Gary Payton: “They’re both very intense. They play hard every night.’’

* When asked what other player he’d compare Williams to, Porter said: “Being a 19-year-old, the only guy I can compare him to is Kevin Garnett. Kevin was a lot thinner than Marvin, but he was a lot taller. Kevin didn’t have some of the fundamental skills he (Williams) has, but Marvin doesn’t have some of the athleticism and quickness Kevin had at that age. And Marvin obviously doesn’t have the length Kevin has. Kevin was 7-foot at that point. Marvin is 6-8, but I think he is going to get taller and grow an inch or two


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Very interesting read. I wonder what the Bucks management is thinking after seeing him work out.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the post ATLien....I already have it in the Draft Marvin Williams thread though.....good stuff, exciting times for Milwaukee..... :cheers:


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket (Apr 20, 2005)

Last week the JS had a draft article in which Dave Babcock mentioned Williams as a 4-3. Now Larry Harris and Terry Porter followed suit....

"Early on, I see him more as a power forward and a guy who can play some three (small forward) as well," Bucks general manager Larry Harris said, referring to Williams. "His post-up game is a lot further along than people have seen."

"Eventually he's going to grow some more, so he's going to get bigger," Bucks coach Terry Porter said. "He has the bulk to him to play the four, and it's going to be a very easy transition for him.

"He's definitely strong and solid in the post."

I've read a lot of opinions on the issue of whether he can play PF.....Is it an issue of size? 6'8" certainly isn't the prototype. Over 7'3" wingspan is. That's at minimum playing like a 6'9" guy, that's too short?. At 230 he certainly has bulk too. Sure, there are guys hovering 240+, the lighter players usually use athleticism as their advantage.....Williams can't do this? He's also younger than the top High Schooler, he will mature into his body still and that's scary. Right now his athleticism would be dominant at the 4, he can put 15 pounds of muscle in 3 years (NBA vet at 22) bringing him to 6'8 245 and among the stronger guys. Speaking of strength, is this why he can't play PF? I guess Bogut will really be limited then because he'll also be relegated to SF, since they have pretty equal strength. 


BTW those quotes from the Bucks are making it sound like a trade is VERY unlikely. They're taking whoever they deem the best. All of the PF this and that quotes seems like they are already on a PR mission to get the public ready for something unexpected.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dom...do you play basketball with your arms up? Wingspan is very crucial, but its not like you are running up and down the court with your arms reached out to the sky.....Wingspan has more to do with rebounding than anything else.

Right now, Marvin doesn't have the body to play PF in the league...it may take him 2 to 3 years to build the muscle mass and bulk to be able to just contend with the beasts that play the position. JO, Amare, KG, Wallace....all physical freaks, and have more developed bodies, and had more developed bodies than Marvin coming into the league...if you think Marvin will come in and contend with the likes of those guys, it isn't going to happen....Marvin right now is your prototypical SF...he has length, but so does Antawn Jamison, and he hasn't been able to be a factor in the low blocks...

So, what it comes down to is whether the Bucks want to take a chance on a player that will could become a PF, and we don't know how good of a PF he will be, or take a legit 7 Footer (with skills), who has a legitimate chance of being 18/10 guy in the league.....if Larry Harris and Porter are convinced that Marvin will be a factor in the paint sooner than later, than it makes for a more interesting debate...right now, we gotta take Bogut...this franchise can't wait 2-3 seasons for Marvin to become a factor.....remember it was only 4 years ago we were in the Eastern Conference Finals? Seems like ages ago....that could be how long we wait on Mr. Williams to be a factor.....


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket (Apr 20, 2005)

If I'm in the post my arms are up in the air is a lot more important then where the top of my head is. Here's what arms have an advantage over the top of the head: Rebounding, blocks, every contested shot, shots in the paint, steals, deflections, etc. When in the post, players are constantly fully extending their arms. His length will negate the 6'8" measurement. Also 230 at 6'8" is probably like 245 at 6'10" as far as bulk. He tested as strong as Bogut, so why does Williams have questions of strength at the 4 and Bogut none at the 5?

In the end, I'm confident whomever the Bucks take will be damn good because they will take the best talent.

IF they take Williams, it will mean he's going to be VERY good in less than 3-4 years. The Bucks don't want to miss out on the stud of the class, this should say a lot if Williams is taken over Bogut. The top young talent of recent years have had great impact in little time. Dwight Howard over Okafor? Another surprise youngster over college star? We'll see shortly......


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

No one is questioning his strength, we are just questioning whether or not Marvin is best suited to play in the paint.

Up to this point, Marvin hasn't shown anything to say that he will be a PF in the NBA....his game is based mostly around his perimeter play. The fact that he has a a big wingspan makes him a great rebounder for a SF.

In this debate, IMO, it is just too hard to pass over a 7-1 (what the Bucks measured Bogut as) 260 pound center with the skills of Andrew Bogut, over a player that we are hoping to become something he may not be.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> The Bucks don't want to miss out on the stud of the class, this should say a lot if Williams is taken over Bogut.


I don't see why Bogut can't be the stud of the class.....?


----------

